# How to "unbend" filter tubing?



## GillesF (1 Oct 2012)

Hello

I've recently acquired some clear filter tubing to use on my gUSH inlet & outlet. However, since the tubing was rolled up in the factory it still bends when I connect it to my filter glassware, making my inlet & outlet bend too. Does anyone know how I can "unbend" the tubing, making them straight again?

Cheers
Gilles


----------



## b1zbaz (1 Oct 2012)

*Re: How to "unbend" filter tubing?*

Usually just heating it up does the trick for me I pour hot water through it


----------



## Antipofish (1 Oct 2012)

You could also try rolling it in the opposite direction for a while.  Either way, Filter tubing is a pain in the a$$


----------



## wazuck (2 Oct 2012)

*Re: How to "unbend" filter tubing?*

Find a long bar that fits inside the tubing and stick it in the bath with hot water. Or  use a kettle to pour on it over the sink. Perhaps even doing this a few times with some cold water inbetween will help. I used sucker cups from my eheim spray bar to stop mine from bending as I didn't have time to straighten mine properly.


----------



## Antipofish (2 Oct 2012)

*Re: How to*



			
				wazuck said:
			
		

> Find a long bar that fits inside the tubing and stick it in the bath with hot water. Or  use a kettle to pour on it over the sink. Perhaps even doing this a few times with some cold water inbetween will help. I used sucker cups from my eheim spray bar to stop mine from bending as I didn't have time to straighten mine properly.



This is actually a very good idea   I am going to try it myself.  You can use plastic plumbing tubing as the internal bar.  Would work a treat


----------



## ian_m (2 Oct 2012)

To "unbend" the 3m coils of 22mm pipe that came with my JBLe1500, I cut to rough length (make sure too long   ), used a wine stopper to block one end and filled the pipe with boiling water. Left for couple of minutes too cool, drained water out (maybe repeated filling) and bingo straight lengths of pipe.


----------



## GillesF (2 Oct 2012)

ian_m said:
			
		

> To "unbend" the 3m coils of 22mm pipe that came with my JBLe1500, I cut to rough length (make sure too long   ), used a wine stopper to block one end and filled the pipe with boiling water. Left for couple of minutes too cool, drained water out (maybe repeated filling) and bingo straight lengths of pipe.



You Sir, are a hero! This trick worked brilliantly!


----------



## ian_m (2 Oct 2012)

GillesF said:
			
		

> ian_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even funnier, I did it once with 8 meters of 22mm plastic plumbing that came on a coil and was having great issues working with it and tying it down when running a pipe across my loft. Put in wine stopper and filled it with boiling water from an upstairs window and had my assistant (my son) hold the other end out straight. Fantastic, much easier to work with in loft and runs straight down back airing cupboard to shower pump.


----------

